# Problem with Play Music on VZW GS3



## strykes (Dec 28, 2011)

So it doesn't seem to matter what ROM, what kernel, rooted/unrooted, etc., but almost every time I play a song on Play Music and then let the player go onto the next song, it switches from headphones to speaker for playing music. It's the weirdest problem, and I have no idea whatsoever what causes it and how to fix it. This has never happened on any of my other phones.

Anybody ever have this happen to them?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

strykes said:


> So it doesn't seem to matter what ROM, what kernel, rooted/unrooted, etc., but almost every time I play a song on Play Music and then let the player go onto the next song, it switches from headphones to speaker for playing music. It's the weirdest problem, and I have no idea whatsoever what causes it and how to fix it. This has never happened on any of my other phones.
> 
> Anybody ever have this happen to them?


Happened to me on Beans ICS, I just switched back to the stock music player

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

I have had this problem on Beans, cleanrom and galaxy mod. 
It is random and impossible to predict. I also get crackling adio with play music for some stupid reason
Both of these issues are gone when I am on an aosp ROM but then I have serious data drop issues. 
I gave my wife my galaxy nexus and there are times that I am bummed out with the limitations to satisfy my crack flashing with this phone even though the hardware is awesome

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

